

Ask HN: a good/simple oauth frameworks for webapps - novaleaf

me and my startup are creating our first web app, and are using https://www.accountchooser.com/   when it works, it works.    unfortunately it fails to authenticate users about 50% of the time :(   I'm not sure if it's our fault, but there isn't a support forum to ask :(<p>any recommendations for a better choice?<p>FYI we are using python2.7 on GAE, if that matters
======
novaleaf
also sorry i can't give you a url to test, i haven't bought the domain yet so
don't want to risk some ass squatting it when they see my site's name.

------
novaleaf
oh well, guess nobody likes a noob question, i guess i'll try stack overflow
to get modded "subjective"

